
Even weather forecasts aren’t safe from Windows 10 upgrade prompts - chris-at
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/28/11525418/microsoft-windows-10-upgrade-prompt-storms-weather-report
======
herbst
This is one reason why i don't get how people think it is a good idea to use
Windows in a productive environment.

